# Fabricating a jointer fence - is Corian ok?



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Hi all. I recently bought a second-hand/used planer-thicknesser, a Scheppach RMS2600ci.Unfortunately its original jointing fence didn't come with it, so I have to make up something. I have access to off-cuts of corian - I'm wondering if there's any reason not to use some to make a fence? Thanks

JC


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

by time you get the ''flex'' under control - it's a what for...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It would make good faces for a fence, nice and slippery and very flat. Just make the framework out of something else. Here's a link to a thread with pictures of the type I make. I've been very happy with this design and the one shown I think is #3 in this style. http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/87746-router-table-fence.html


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I absolutely love working with Corian! Due to it being very smooth, dense and durable - it is very workable. It use it for patterns, handles, etc. My circle template is made largely from Corian. It takes countersinks and counterbores nicely, also. Many cabinet shops will give you their offcuts, also!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Corian is also great for the random CNC project, if you haven't give it a try. The CNC router cuts Corian very nicely.

http://www.vectric.com/cool-stuff/projects/2012/cool-cubes.html

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/458733912021457671/


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Hi Stick - I didn't know it flexed, and what's a "what-for"? good or bad? JV


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I've used Corian for zero clearance inserts on my table saw, and for a few small projects cutting it with my scroll saw, but to me its not near rigid enough to make a fence without some sort of stiffener behind it. Just like HDPE is has a nice smooth surface, but too flexible for bigger things without a backing support although it is more rigid than HDPE.

Charley


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful comments and advice. I picked up a perfect piece of Corian today, and wasn't even charged for it. I can see what you mean by its lack of flatness, I'll deal with that in the mounting. So far, I think it will be a success. Jc


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

*Progress so far...*

Well, this is the Mk 1 version. As I made it, I realised that adjusting the infeed and outfeed tables is going to bugger it all up, to use the official correct term. A mod is required, and will be made, but it'll do for now. It's stiff, square and straight, I can get some work done with it while I order bits for the mod. Quite happy so far, problem solved for a tiny fraction of the cost of a replacement Scheppach fence.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The only time you should need to adjust the outfeed table is when you change knives or if your knives get very worn. It should stay within 1 to 3 thou of the knife height. The infeed will never be above the outfeed. If it is it isn't cutting anymore. So I'm not sure what you need to fix?


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Chuck, this is the problem. I bolted both ends of my fence to the tables, this is the infeed end. This prevents normal differential movement of the infeed table if I want to adjust the cut. It's fixable.


----------

